# Kasich Fully Anti-gun



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

What a turd. I still can not believe that this guy is OH Governor and some supported him for POTUS in 2016. I wonder how much his attempt to "run as a centrist" will pull votes away from Dems in 2020?

https://hotair.com/archives/2018/02/19/heh-kasich-deletes-pro-gun-section-campaign-website/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Knee-jerk, emotional response that indicates he is not capable of sound reasoning or that he was never a 2A guy in the first place.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kasich, is Fraud. He was working with Hillary all a long to try and upset Trump. he was looking for a pay day in favors from Hillary


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Kasich is 100% entitled to his opinion, no matter how ignorant it might be!


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

The biggest political blunder he and McCain ever made was selecting the "R" behind their names.
They let the democratic party go full socialist and could have moderated them, but no. They had
to help ruin the Republican party.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I guess I'll catch some heat here, but it seems that some of these kids (from what I've seen elsewhere as well)are really enjoying their 15 minutes while some prog/dem/commie leads them around by the nose and waves lists of talking points in their faces.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Off the Kasich topic but its interesting about those "kids"





There is a meme on facebook suggesting this kid was also
a "victim" in a CA shooting? Also that his dad is FBI and
rabid anti gun. The video reportedly suggests that his
dad or CNN is coaching him here.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Kasich was always anti Trump.

He just wants to be viable!!


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Mr Kasich is no leader. He is just a politician and will bend to the strongest winds of the day.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

oldgrouch said:


> I guess I'll catch some heat here, but it seems that some of these kids (from what I've seen elsewhere as well)are really enjoying their 15 minutes while some prog/dem/commie leads them around by the nose and waves lists of talking points in their faces.


Agree oldgrouch

These kids are the usefull/useless idiots that socialists dearly love...They are fools.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I lost respect for him after he treated Trump the way he did...his word is worthless, he supposedly signed the promise to support the GOP candidate in the 2016 election and yet he did not keep his promise...trifling...JM2C


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

oldgrouch said:


> I guess I'll catch some heat here, but it seems that some of these kids (from what I've seen elsewhere as well)are really enjoying their 15 minutes while some prog/dem/commie leads them around by the nose and waves lists of talking points in their faces.


Bingo! We have a winner!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Screw him.


----------

